

Discover a useless website - nickbarron
http://www.theuselessweb.com/

======
acomjean
As an old timer, I remember the "useless pages" from the end of the last
century which had a useless page daily.

Good to see the concept resurrected.

~~~
nickbarron
What's old will eventually become new again.

